

 Please review my design & development portfolio - csbartus
http://its-csongor.com

======
halisaurus
Nicely done. I'd style the :focus for the contact form, and flesh put the
development page a bit.

------
detoxified
nice but is there no way to get back to the front page once you are on a sub
page?

